# Uber XL Experience in LA



## ScreenwriterSam (May 5, 2014)

I'm considering upgrading my vehicle from a 2014 Nissan Altima to a 2015 or 2016 Uber XL-qualified vehicle, preferably another Nissan. I was just wandering what current XL drivers in LA are experiencing: Are you getting plenty of XL business or are you having to also take Uber X rides to fill in? Are you getting any surge business? Also, what kind of vehicle do you have? I asked partner support what kind of vehicles were qualified but all the email said, in addition to the general requirements for Uber X, was that it had to be 2000 or newer for the OC, SF or LA and seat 6 passengers no including the driver. Thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Why on earth are you driving a new car for Uber? The newer the car, the less you make. Period.


----------



## ScreenwriterSam (May 5, 2014)

That's a good question, UberBlackDriverL. Soon as you answer one of the questions in my thread I'll answer yours. Thank you.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Get a minivan and call it a day but any car that qualifies for uberx but with an added row of seats will work for XL. The difference is how much gas you want to use, if you don't care get a Tahoe or suburban if you do get a minivan.


----------



## ScreenwriterSam (May 5, 2014)

Actually, I'm considering leasing a Nissan Pathfinder hybrid. They get just as good gas mileage as pretty much any minivan. I was more interested in my main questions: Are you getting plenty of XL business or are you having to also take Uber X rides to fill in? Are you getting any surge business?


----------



## brokenbricks (Oct 8, 2014)

i've got a minivan, during the week XL rides aren't very common. in the mornings you might get someone going to the airport, but other than that it's few and far between. weekends are a lot better, but the larger XL fare doesn't really make up for the extra cost of gas


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Nissans are shit.

The smart money is on Honda, preferably the Odyssey.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

ScreenwriterSam said:


> I'm considering upgrading my vehicle from a 2014 Nissan Altima to a 2015 or 2016 Uber XL-qualified vehicle, preferably another Nissan. I was just wandering what current XL drivers in LA are experiencing: Are you getting plenty of XL business or are you having to also take Uber X rides to fill in? Are you getting any surge business? Also, what kind of vehicle do you have? I asked partner support what kind of vehicles were qualified but all the email said, in addition to the general requirements for Uber X, was that it had to be 2000 or newer for the OC, SF or LA and seat 6 passengers no including the driver. Thoughts? Thank you.


I run XL in OC. I don't run X...ever. Sraying profitable takes an inordinate amount of thought and effort. I don't get much better mpg than a suv when fully loaded with business travelers and luggage. Empty the difference is significant. I can only run at base rates when the roads are clear.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Why on earth are you driving a new car for Uber? The newer the car, the less you make. Period.


It baffles me too. Even a 2014 is way too new for this gig. Why not buy a 2008-10 Pathfinder or Quest if you want a Nissan that is XL qualified?

In my market, XL is great on weekends and terrible during the week.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

You must be Latino too, how many Morrissey B sides do you own?

I always ask.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Why on earth are you driving a new car for Uber? The newer the car, the less you make. Period.


Wrong


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Why on earth are you driving a new car for Uber? The newer the car, the less you make. Period.





ReviTULize said:


> Wrong


No, not wrong. It is 100% correct. Sure, you can still turn a profit with a new car, but used will win a vast majority of the time with the only exception being if you buy a used car that the ****** falls out... and personally, a lot of that can be avoided by being an informed car buyer.

I don't even need to blabber on, I'll let others explain that have done a LOT of math homework.

https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/please-dont-drive-a-new-car-for-uberx.51/
https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/

ReviTULize, do you have figures on where a new car can be better? I'd be curious to see the math. Maybe in instances where a car maker is covering everything for 3 years or so including tires, brakes, etc? I remember BMW doing something like that a few years ago.


----------

